# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Tiny stores, Bodega AI, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bodega AI, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The future of retail is tiny stores everywhere that sell exactly what you need"

by Mike Murphy
September 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Stockwell, the AI-vending machine startup formerly known as Bodega, is shutting down July 1"

by Ingrid Lunden
June 16, 2020

----------

